# Wie Radeon 3D aktivieren

## LuxJux

Also gentoo läuft.

Was ich nicht so richtig verstehe, ist, wie das mit den Kernel-Modules funktioniert.

Da bräuchte ich mal Hilfe.

----------

## LuxJux

Ist das Composite-Modus ?

Oder wie kann das umgeschaltet werden ?

----------

## LuxJux

Na ja, oder so ähnlich

----------

## demiurg

Welche Radeon Karte ist verbaut und was liefert 

```
dmesg | grep drm
```

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon oder für ganz aktuelle Hardware 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU

Gruß

demiurg

----------

## LuxJux

Ich hab eine Southern Islands. ATI / HD7770

```
plasma ~ # lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde XT [Radeon HD 7770/8760 / R7 250X]

plasma ~ # 

```

Und

```
plasma ~ # dmesg | grep drm

[   26.846106] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[   26.846262] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (VERDE 0x1002:0x683D 0x1682:0x3233 0x00).

[   26.846438] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[   26.846439] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[   26.846487] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[   26.846488] [drm] radeon: 2048M of GTT memory ready.

[   26.846492] [drm] Loading verde Microcode

[   26.949708] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[   26.949738] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:c01 = 261ad03/e

[   26.955029] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized

[   26.985400] [drm] Found VCE firmware/feedback version 50.0.1 / 17!

[   26.985405] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 524288, num gpu pages 524288

[   26.986181] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:c01 = 261ad03/e

[   26.986184] [drm] PCIE gen 3 link speeds already enabled

[   26.997824] [drm] PCIE GART of 2048M enabled (table at 0x00000000001D6000).

[   27.018221] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   27.018221] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   27.018261] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[   27.455648] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 2 usecs

[   27.455651] [drm] ring test on 1 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   27.455654] [drm] ring test on 2 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   27.455666] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 9 usecs

[   27.455670] [drm] ring test on 4 succeeded in 3 usecs

[   27.632742] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 2 usecs

[   27.632745] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[   27.742807] [drm] ring test on 6 succeeded in 22 usecs

[   27.742817] [drm] ring test on 7 succeeded in 4 usecs

[   27.742817] [drm] VCE initialized successfully.

[   27.742958] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   27.742991] [drm] ib test on ring 1 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   27.743021] [drm] ib test on ring 2 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   27.743053] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   27.743083] [drm] ib test on ring 4 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   28.411395] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[   28.921394] [drm] ib test on ring 6 succeeded

[   29.431397] [drm] ib test on ring 7 succeeded

[   29.431621] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[   29.431621] [drm] Connector 0:

[   29.431622] [drm]   DP-1

[   29.431622] [drm]   HPD3

[   29.431623] [drm]   DDC: 0x6570 0x6570 0x6574 0x6574 0x6578 0x6578 0x657c 0x657c

[   29.431623] [drm]   Encoders:

[   29.431624] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[   29.431624] [drm] Connector 1:

[   29.431624] [drm]   HDMI-A-1

[   29.431624] [drm]   HPD2

[   29.431625] [drm]   DDC: 0x6540 0x6540 0x6544 0x6544 0x6548 0x6548 0x654c 0x654c

[   29.431625] [drm]   Encoders:

[   29.431626] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[   29.431626] [drm] Connector 2:

[   29.431626] [drm]   DVI-I-1

[   29.431627] [drm]   HPD1

[   29.431627] [drm]   DDC: 0x6530 0x6530 0x6534 0x6534 0x6538 0x6538 0x653c 0x653c

[   29.431628] [drm]   Encoders:

[   29.431628] [drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

[   29.431628] [drm] Connector 3:

[   29.431629] [drm]   DVI-I-2

[   29.431629] [drm]   HPD4

[   29.431630] [drm]   DDC: 0x6560 0x6560 0x6564 0x6564 0x6568 0x6568 0x656c 0x656c

[   29.431630] [drm]   Encoders:

[   29.431630] [drm]     DFP4: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[   29.431631] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[   29.515509] [drm] fb mappable at 0xE05D9000

[   29.515509] [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000

[   29.515510] [drm] size 8294400

[   29.515510] [drm] fb depth is 24

[   29.515511] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[   29.515614] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   29.549796] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[   29.581369] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.50.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

plasma ~ #
```

----------

## demiurg

Danke für Deine Infos.  Die gute Nachricht: 3D OpenGL Beschleunigung ist schon aktiv. Mit dem dmesg Auszug ist ersichtlich, dass der Kernel den Firmwareteil für Deine Karte ordentlich erkannt und aktiviert hat. Also alles aus dem WiKi richtig abgearbeitet. (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati dürfte auch installiert sein)

Letzte Gewißheit bringt ein Blick in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log und als su der Befehl #glxinfo  (Paket mesa-progs). Im Log keine EE Meldung bei den 3D Elementen und glxinfo sollte einen vergleichbaren Abschnitt

```
Extended renderer info (GLX_MESA_query_renderer):

    Vendor: X.Org (0x1002)

    Device: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 8800 Series (PITCAIRN / DRM 3.19.0 / 4.14.4-gentoo, LLVM 5.0.0) (0x6810)

    Version: 17.3.0

    Accelerated: yes

    Video memory: 4077MB

    Unified memory: no

    Preferred profile: core (0x1)

    Max core profile version: 4.5

    Max compat profile version: 3.0

    Max GLES1 profile version: 1.1

    Max GLES[23] profile version: 3.1

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 8800 Series (PITCAIRN / DRM 3.19.0 / 4.14.4-gentoo, LLVM 5.0.0)

OpenGL core profile version string: 4.5 (Core Profile) Mesa 17.3.0

OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 4.50

OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)

OpenGL core profile profile mask: core profile
```

enthalten. Dann gibt es 3D Funktionalität mit Hardwarebeschleunigung. Da ist dann nichts weiter einzuschalten. 

Zum Umschalten (spielen/probieren) als su

#eselect mesa list   zum Ansehen was aktiv und überhaupt vorhanden ist

#eselect mesa help     zur Erklärung, wie stellt man etwas anderes ein (z.B. Softwarerendering statt Hardware) Softwarerendering läuft auch, aber dann deutlich langsamer als Hardwarerendering.

Ein guter "Test" mit KDE ist der aktivierte "Umschaltwürfel" für 4 virtuelle Desktops. Was bei anderen Desktops so möglich ist, weiß ich leider nicht. (Evtl. OpenGL Bildschirmschoner)

Zusammenfassung: 3D ist aktiv und wenn Du eine Anwendung installierst und aufrufst, die OpenGL nutzt, läuft die Beschleunigung in Hardware.

Hoffentlich passt das jetzt zu Deiner Frage.

Gruß

demiurg

----------

## LuxJux

Super.

Nur   :Embarassed:  hab ich gar kein Linux-Spiel. Vielleicht lag es ja daran. Die Installation von Tomb-Underworld ging über Wine.

Und ja, DX? wurde mit winetricks installiert. Bekomme trotzdem die Fehlermeldung 

Graphik-Treiber läuft nicht

P.S.: Mein profile17-update brach nach so ca. 1000 Packeten ab. Deswegen sind noch 88ß offen.

----------

## demiurg

Mit Wine habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen. Die wine WiKi von gentoo wirst Du vermutlich schon studiert haben https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wine und das finde ich auch ganz interessant https://www.maketecheasier.com/install-wine-gallium-nine-linux/

Mit dem Abbruch für das Profil 17 empfehle ich https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1073238.html insbesondere die option --keep-going für emerge hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht auf dem Schirm. Den dritten Rechner habe ich dann mit dieser Option umgestellt und die Hänger nachträglich bereinigen können.

Gruß

demiurg

----------

